# [risolto] errore python localrepo rapidsvn

## luna80

ciao,

ho installato rapidsvn nel mio localrepo ma ora quando aggiorno gentoo mi da un errore, penso a causa della versione di python che su rapidsvn è ancora come 2_7 infatti vi posto il mio emerge --info

```
gentoo ~ # emerge --info '=dev-vcs/rapidsvn-0.12.1::localrepo'

Portage 3.0.9 (python 3.8.6-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop, gcc-9.2.0, glibc-2.32-r3, 5.4.60-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.4.60-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-8700_CPU_@_3.20GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

KiB Mem:    16279600 total,  13220564 free

KiB Swap:    1048572 total,   1048572 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 19 Dec 2020 04:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: a7f7a21972c631d837b4772d16561a4c13554a36

sh bash 5.0_p18

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.32 p2) 2.32.0

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p18::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.3.1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.18-r4::gentoo, 3.6.11-r2::gentoo, 3.7.9::gentoo, 3.8.6::gentoo, 3.9.0::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.17.4-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.20::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.2-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.32-r1::gentoo, 2.33.1-r1::gentoo, 2.34-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            8.3.0-r3::gentoo, 9.2.0-r2::gentoo, 9.3.0-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.3.2-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.4-r1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.32-r3::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

localrepo

    location: /var/db/repos/localrepo

    masters: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php7.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="https://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/ https://mirror.eu.oneandone.net/linux/distributions/gentoo/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr elogind emboss encode exif flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk3 gui iconv icu ipv6 jpeg lcms libglvnd libnotify libtirpc mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds readline sdl seccomp spell split-usr sqlite ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" L10N="en-GB" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2 php7-3 php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_8" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_8" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby25 ruby26" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

dev-vcs/rapidsvn-0.12.1::localrepo was built with the following:

USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7"

```

qui invece l'ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2016 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Id$

EAPI=5

PYTHON_COMPAT=( python2_7 )

WX_GTK_VER=3.0

inherit autotools eutils fdo-mime flag-o-matic python-single-r1 versionator wxwidgets

MY_PV=$(get_version_component_range 1-2)

MY_REL="1"

DESCRIPTION="Cross-platform GUI front-end for the Subversion revision system"

HOMEPAGE="http://rapidsvn.tigris.org/"

SRC_URI="

   http://www.rapidsvn.org/download/release/${PV}/${P}.tar.gz

   doc? ( https://dev.gentoo.org/~jlec/distfiles/svncpp.dox.xz )"

LICENSE="GPL-2 LGPL-2.1 FDL-1.2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="amd64 arm ~ppc ~ppc64 x86 ~amd64-linux ~x86-linux"

IUSE="doc static-libs"

REQUIRED_USE="${PYTHON_REQUIRED_USE}"

COMMON_DEP="

   ${PYTHON_DEPS}

   dev-libs/apr

   dev-libs/apr-util

   dev-vcs/subversion

   x11-libs/wxGTK:${WX_GTK_VER}[X]"

DEPEND="${COMMON_DEP}

   doc? (

      dev-libs/libxslt

      app-text/docbook-sgml-utils

      app-doc/doxygen

      app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets

      media-gfx/graphviz

   )"

RDEPEND="${COMMON_DEP}"

DOCS=( HACKING.txt TRANSLATIONS )

src_prepare() {

   need-wxwidgets unicode

   if use doc; then

      mv "${WORKDIR}"/svncpp.dox doc/svncpp/ || die

   fi

   strip-linguas $(grep ^RAPIDSVN_LANGUAGES src/locale/Makefile.am | sed 's:RAPIDSVN_LANGUAGES=::g')

   sed \

      -e "/^RAPIDSVN_LANGUAGES/s:=.*:=${LINGUAS}:g" \

      -i src/locale/Makefile.am || die

   mv configure.in configure.ac || die

   epatch "${FILESDIR}/${P}-svncpp_link.patch"

   epatch "${FILESDIR}/${P}-locale.patch"

   epatch "${FILESDIR}/${P}-wx3.0.patch"

   epatch "${FILESDIR}/${P}-subversion1.9-private-api.patch"

   eautoreconf

}

src_configure() {

   append-cppflags $( apr-1-config --cppflags )

   econf \

      $(use_enable static-libs static) \

      $(use_with doc manpage) \

      $(use_with doc xsltproc) \

      $(use_with doc doxygen) \

      $(use_with doc dot) \

      --with-wx-config="${WX_CONFIG}" \

      --with-svn-lib="${EPREFIX}/usr/$(get_libdir)" \

      --with-svn-include="${EPREFIX}/usr/include" \

      --with-apr-config="${EPREFIX}/usr/bin/apr-1-config" \

      --with-apu-config="${EPREFIX}/usr/bin/apu-1-config"

}

src_compile() {

   default

   use doc && emake -C doc/manpage manpage

}

src_install() {

   default

   doicon src/res/rapidsvn.ico src/res/bitmaps/${PN}*.png

   make_desktop_entry rapidsvn "RapidSVN ${PV}" \

      "${EPREFIX}/usr/share/pixmaps/rapidsvn_32x32.png" \

      "RevisionControl;Development"

   if use doc ; then

      doman doc/manpage/${PN}.1

      dodoc doc/svncpp/html/*

   fi

   prune_libtool_files

}

src_test() {

   pushd src/tests/svncpp > /dev/null || die

   default

   ./svncpptest | grep OK || die

}

pkg_postinst() {

   fdo-mime_desktop_database_update

}

pkg_postrm() {

   fdo-mime_desktop_database_update

}

```

infine l'errore al comando # emerge -uUDav @world

```
*   fdo-mime.eclass could not be found by inherit()

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                ebuild.sh, line 609:  Called source '/var/db/repos/localrepo/dev-vcs/rapidsvn/rapidsvn-0.12.1.ebuild'

 *   rapidsvn-0.12.1.ebuild, line  11:  Called inherit 'autotools' 'eutils' 'fdo-mime' 'flag-o-matic' 'python-single-r1' 'versionator' 'wxwidgets'

 *                ebuild.sh, line 290:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         [[ -z ${location} ]] && die "${1}.eclass could not be found by inherit()"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-vcs/rapidsvn-0.12.1::localrepo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-vcs/rapidsvn-0.12.1::localrepo'`.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib/python3.8/site-packages'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-vcs/rapidsvn-0.12.1/work/rapidsvn-0.12.1'

 / * ERROR: dev-vcs/rapidsvn-0.12.1::localrepo failed (depend phase):

 *   fdo-mime.eclass could not be found by inherit()

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                ebuild.sh, line 609:  Called source '/var/db/repos/localrepo/dev-vcs/rapidsvn/rapidsvn-0.12.1.ebuild'

 *   rapidsvn-0.12.1.ebuild, line  11:  Called inherit 'autotools' 'eutils' 'fdo-mime' 'flag-o-matic' 'python-single-r1' 'versionator' 'wxwidgets'

 *                ebuild.sh, line 290:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         [[ -z ${location} ]] && die "${1}.eclass could not be found by inherit()"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-vcs/rapidsvn-0.12.1::localrepo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-vcs/rapidsvn-0.12.1::localrepo'`.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib/python3.8/site-packages'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-vcs/rapidsvn-0.12.1/work/rapidsvn-0.12.1'

```

come posso risolvere? grazie mille in anticipo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

La eclass fdo-mime e' deprecata ma puoi usare xdg al su posto e rimuovere le funzioni pkg_postinst e pkg_postrm che vengono gia' chiamate automaticamente se non le sovrascrivi.

----------

## luna80

ma come faccio a ricompliare con un'altra versione di python?

cambio l'ebuild così? modificando anche PYTHON_COMPAT?

```
# Copyright 1999-2016 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Id$

EAPI=5

PYTHON_COMPAT=( python3_8 )

WX_GTK_VER=3.0

inherit autotools eutils xdg flag-o-matic python-single-r1 versionator wxwidgets

MY_PV=$(get_version_component_range 1-2)

MY_REL="1"

DESCRIPTION="Cross-platform GUI front-end for the Subversion revision system"

HOMEPAGE="http://rapidsvn.tigris.org/"

SRC_URI="

   http://www.rapidsvn.org/download/release/${PV}/${P}.tar.gz

   doc? ( https://dev.gentoo.org/~jlec/distfiles/svncpp.dox.xz )"

LICENSE="GPL-2 LGPL-2.1 FDL-1.2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="amd64 arm ~ppc ~ppc64 x86 ~amd64-linux ~x86-linux"

IUSE="doc static-libs"

REQUIRED_USE="${PYTHON_REQUIRED_USE}"

COMMON_DEP="

   ${PYTHON_DEPS}

   dev-libs/apr

   dev-libs/apr-util

   dev-vcs/subversion

   x11-libs/wxGTK:${WX_GTK_VER}[X]"

DEPEND="${COMMON_DEP}

   doc? (

      dev-libs/libxslt

      app-text/docbook-sgml-utils

      app-doc/doxygen

      app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets

      media-gfx/graphviz

   )"

RDEPEND="${COMMON_DEP}"

DOCS=( HACKING.txt TRANSLATIONS )

src_prepare() {

   need-wxwidgets unicode

   if use doc; then

      mv "${WORKDIR}"/svncpp.dox doc/svncpp/ || die

   fi

   strip-linguas $(grep ^RAPIDSVN_LANGUAGES src/locale/Makefile.am | sed 's:RAPIDSVN_LANGUAGES=::g')

   sed \

      -e "/^RAPIDSVN_LANGUAGES/s:=.*:=${LINGUAS}:g" \

      -i src/locale/Makefile.am || die

   mv configure.in configure.ac || die

   epatch "${FILESDIR}/${P}-svncpp_link.patch"

   epatch "${FILESDIR}/${P}-locale.patch"

   epatch "${FILESDIR}/${P}-wx3.0.patch"

   epatch "${FILESDIR}/${P}-subversion1.9-private-api.patch"

   eautoreconf

}

src_configure() {

   append-cppflags $( apr-1-config --cppflags )

   econf \

      $(use_enable static-libs static) \

      $(use_with doc manpage) \

      $(use_with doc xsltproc) \

      $(use_with doc doxygen) \

      $(use_with doc dot) \

      --with-wx-config="${WX_CONFIG}" \

      --with-svn-lib="${EPREFIX}/usr/$(get_libdir)" \

      --with-svn-include="${EPREFIX}/usr/include" \

      --with-apr-config="${EPREFIX}/usr/bin/apr-1-config" \

      --with-apu-config="${EPREFIX}/usr/bin/apu-1-config"

}

src_compile() {

   default

   use doc && emake -C doc/manpage manpage

}

src_install() {

   default

   doicon src/res/rapidsvn.ico src/res/bitmaps/${PN}*.png

   make_desktop_entry rapidsvn "RapidSVN ${PV}" \

      "${EPREFIX}/usr/share/pixmaps/rapidsvn_32x32.png" \

      "RevisionControl;Development"

   if use doc ; then

      doman doc/manpage/${PN}.1

      dodoc doc/svncpp/html/*

   fi

   prune_libtool_files

}

src_test() {

   pushd src/tests/svncpp > /dev/null || die

   default

   ./svncpptest | grep OK || die

}

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non conosco il programma ma dubito che abbia il supporto a python3 a meno che non provi ad aggiungere questa patch.

----------

## luna80

non mi è chiaro perchè mi sia apparso improvvisamente l'errore...dato che non ho toccato niente

mi basterebbe farlo sparire anche senza ricompilarlo con una nuova versione di python

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora una volta che hai fatto la modifica di fdo-mime basta che rifai il manifest (ebuild /path/dell/ebuild/rapidsvn-0.12.1.ebuild manifest) del pacchetto e riprovi a compilarlo

----------

## luna80

forse non mi sono spiegata bene...

rapidsvn è già installato da tempo e funzionante, ieri ho fatto un emerge --sync ed ora mi da l'errore tutte le volte che uso il comando emerge

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> rapidsvn è già installato da tempo e funzionante, ieri ho fatto un emerge --sync ed ora mi da l'errore tutte le volte che uso il comando emerge

 

Ma se ora lo re-installi emerge -1 rapidsvn con la modifica ti da errore?

----------

## luna80

grazie! ora funziona! sei un mago!

già che ci sono buone feste   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> già che ci sono buone feste  

 

Buone feste anche a te e alla tua famiglia!

----------

## luna80

continuo qui...nuovo errore dopo il sync di oggi

```
Calculating dependencies - * ERROR: dev-vcs/rapidsvn-0.12.1::localrepo failed (depend phase):

 *   No supported implementation in PYTHON_COMPAT.

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 609:  Called source '/var/db/repos/localrepo/dev-vcs/rapidsvn/rapidsvn-0.12.1.ebuild'

 *    rapidsvn-0.12.1.ebuild, line  11:  Called inherit 'autotools' 'eutils' 'xdg' 'flag-o-matic' 'python-single-r1' 'versionator' 'wxwidgets'

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 314:  Called __qa_source '/var/db/repos/gentoo/eclass/python-single-r1.eclass'

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 112:  Called source '/var/db/repos/gentoo/eclass/python-single-r1.eclass'

 *   python-single-r1.eclass, line 269:  Called _python_single_set_globals

 *   python-single-r1.eclass, line 209:  Called _python_set_impls

 *    python-utils-r1.eclass, line 156:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "No supported implementation in PYTHON_COMPAT."

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-vcs/rapidsvn-0.12.1::localrepo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-vcs/rapidsvn-0.12.1::localrepo'`.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib/python3.8/site-packages'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-vcs/rapidsvn-0.12.1/work/rapidsvn-0.12.1'

... done!
```

l'ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2016 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Id$

EAPI=5

PYTHON_COMPAT=( python2_7 )

WX_GTK_VER=3.0

inherit autotools eutils xdg flag-o-matic python-single-r1 versionator wxwidgets

MY_PV=$(get_version_component_range 1-2)

MY_REL="1"

DESCRIPTION="Cross-platform GUI front-end for the Subversion revision system"

HOMEPAGE="http://rapidsvn.tigris.org/"

SRC_URI="

   http://www.rapidsvn.org/download/release/${PV}/${P}.tar.gz

   doc? ( https://dev.gentoo.org/~jlec/distfiles/svncpp.dox.xz )"

LICENSE="GPL-2 LGPL-2.1 FDL-1.2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="amd64 arm ~ppc ~ppc64 x86 ~amd64-linux ~x86-linux"

IUSE="doc static-libs"

REQUIRED_USE="${PYTHON_REQUIRED_USE}"

COMMON_DEP="

   ${PYTHON_DEPS}

   dev-libs/apr

   dev-libs/apr-util

   dev-vcs/subversion

   x11-libs/wxGTK:${WX_GTK_VER}[X]"

DEPEND="${COMMON_DEP}

   doc? (

      dev-libs/libxslt

      app-text/docbook-sgml-utils

      app-doc/doxygen

      app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets

      media-gfx/graphviz

   )"

RDEPEND="${COMMON_DEP}"

DOCS=( HACKING.txt TRANSLATIONS )

src_prepare() {

   need-wxwidgets unicode

   if use doc; then

      mv "${WORKDIR}"/svncpp.dox doc/svncpp/ || die

   fi

   strip-linguas $(grep ^RAPIDSVN_LANGUAGES src/locale/Makefile.am | sed 's:RAPIDSVN_LANGUAGES=::g')

   sed \

      -e "/^RAPIDSVN_LANGUAGES/s:=.*:=${LINGUAS}:g" \

      -i src/locale/Makefile.am || die

   mv configure.in configure.ac || die

   epatch "${FILESDIR}/${P}-svncpp_link.patch"

   epatch "${FILESDIR}/${P}-locale.patch"

   epatch "${FILESDIR}/${P}-wx3.0.patch"

   epatch "${FILESDIR}/${P}-subversion1.9-private-api.patch"

   eautoreconf

}

src_configure() {

   append-cppflags $( apr-1-config --cppflags )

   econf \

      $(use_enable static-libs static) \

      $(use_with doc manpage) \

      $(use_with doc xsltproc) \

      $(use_with doc doxygen) \

      $(use_with doc dot) \

      --with-wx-config="${WX_CONFIG}" \

      --with-svn-lib="${EPREFIX}/usr/$(get_libdir)" \

      --with-svn-include="${EPREFIX}/usr/include" \

      --with-apr-config="${EPREFIX}/usr/bin/apr-1-config" \

      --with-apu-config="${EPREFIX}/usr/bin/apu-1-config"

}

src_compile() {

   default

   use doc && emake -C doc/manpage manpage

}

src_install() {

   default

   doicon src/res/rapidsvn.ico src/res/bitmaps/${PN}*.png

   make_desktop_entry rapidsvn "RapidSVN ${PV}" \

      "${EPREFIX}/usr/share/pixmaps/rapidsvn_32x32.png" \

      "RevisionControl;Development"

   if use doc ; then

      doman doc/manpage/${PN}.1

      dodoc doc/svncpp/html/*

   fi

   prune_libtool_files

}

src_test() {

   pushd src/tests/svncpp > /dev/null || die

   default

   ./svncpptest | grep OK || die

}

```

dite che basta che modifico l'ebuild con un'altra versione di python e ricompilo?

come sempre grazie mille

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Purtroppo no ti servono anche queste patches per farlo andare con python3.

Le patches sembrano essere state fuse con il ramo main di git quindi appena ho tempo cerco di creare un ebuild 9999 e farlo andare con python3.

----------

## luna80

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Purtroppo no ti servono anche queste patches per farlo andare con python3.
> 
> Le patches sembrano essere state fuse con il ramo main di git quindi appena ho tempo cerco di creare un ebuild 9999 e farlo andare con python3.

 

ok, immaginavo che la facevo troppo semplice...

grazie mille!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ecco l'ebuild che ho creato (rapidsvn-9999.ebuild), compila e installa ma non ho potuto provarlo

```
# Copyright 2021 Gentoo Authors

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

EAPI=7

PYTHON_COMPAT=( python3_{7..8} )

WX_GTK_VER=3.0

inherit autotools desktop flag-o-matic git-r3 python-single-r1 wxwidgets xdg

MY_REL="1"

DESCRIPTION="Cross-platform GUI front-end for the Subversion revision system"

HOMEPAGE="http://rapidsvn.tigris.org/"

SRC_URI="

   doc? ( https://dev.gentoo.org/~jlec/distfiles/svncpp.dox.xz )"

EGIT_REPO_URI="https://github.com/RapidSVN/${PN}.git"

LICENSE="GPL-2 LGPL-2.1 FDL-1.2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="amd64 arm ~ppc ~ppc64 x86 ~amd64-linux ~x86-linux"

IUSE="doc static-libs"

REQUIRED_USE="${PYTHON_REQUIRED_USE}"

COMMON_DEP="

   ${PYTHON_DEPS}

   dev-libs/apr

   dev-libs/apr-util

   dev-vcs/subversion

   x11-libs/wxGTK:${WX_GTK_VER}[X]"

DEPEND="${COMMON_DEP}

   doc? (

      dev-libs/libxslt

      app-text/docbook-sgml-utils

      app-doc/doxygen

      app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets

      media-gfx/graphviz

)"

RDEPEND="${COMMON_DEP}"

DOCS=( HACKING.txt TRANSLATIONS )

src_prepare() {

   default

   if use doc; then

      mv "${WORKDIR}"/svncpp.dox doc/svncpp/ || die

   fi

   strip-linguas $(grep ^RAPIDSVN_LANGUAGES librapidsvn/src/locale/Makefile.am | sed 's:RAPIDSVN_LANGUAGES=::g')

   sed \

      -e "/^RAPIDSVN_LANGUAGES/s:=.*:=${LINGUAS}:g" \

      -i librapidsvn/src/locale/Makefile.am || die

   #mv configure.in configure.ac || die

   eautoreconf

}

src_configure() {

   append-cppflags $( apr-1-config --cppflags )

   econf \

      $(use_enable static-libs static) \

      $(use_with doc manpage) \

      $(use_with doc xsltproc) \

      $(use_with doc doxygen) \

      $(use_with doc dot) \

      --with-wx-config="${WX_CONFIG}" \

      --with-svn-lib="${EPREFIX}/usr/$(get_libdir)" \

      --with-svn-include="${EPREFIX}/usr/include" \

      --with-apr-config="${EPREFIX}/usr/bin/apr-1-config" \

      --with-apu-config="${EPREFIX}/usr/bin/apu-1-config"

}

src_compile() {

   default

   use doc && emake -C doc/manpage manpage

}

src_install() {

   default

   doicon rapidsvn/res/rapidsvn.ico librapidsvn/src/res/bitmaps/${PN}*.png

   make_desktop_entry rapidsvn "RapidSVN ${PV}" \

      "${EPREFIX}/usr/share/pixmaps/rapidsvn_32x32.png" \

      "RevisionControl;Development"

   if use doc ; then

      doman doc/manpage/${PN}.1

      dodoc doc/svncpp/html/*

   fi

   find "${D}" -name "*.la" -delete || die

}

# Note tested so commented

#src_test() {

#   pushd src/tests/svncpp > /dev/null || die

#   default

#   ./svncpptest | grep OK || die

#}
```

----------

## luna80

mitico!

ho questo errore 

```
gentoo /var/db/repos/localrepo/dev-vcs/rapidsvn # emerge -pv rapidsvn

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies / * A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/var/db/repos/localrepo/dev-vcs/rapidsvn/rapidsvn-9999.ebuild'

... done!

[ebuild     U  ] dev-vcs/rapidsvn-9999::localrepo [0.12.1::localrepo] USE="-doc -static-libs" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_8%* -python3_7% (-python2_7%*)" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Vai nella cartella /var/db/repos/localrepo/dev-vcs/rapidsvn/ e lancai un repoman manifest.

----------

## luna80

avevo provato, ma non gli piace

```
gentoo /var/db/repos/localrepo/dev-vcs/rapidsvn # repoman manifest

 * ERROR: dev-vcs/rapidsvn-0.12.1::localrepo failed (depend phase):

 *   No supported implementation in PYTHON_COMPAT.

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 609:  Called source '/var/db/repos/localrepo/dev-vcs/rapidsvn/rapidsvn-0.12.1.ebuild'

 *    rapidsvn-0.12.1.ebuild, line  11:  Called inherit 'autotools' 'eutils' 'xdg' 'flag-o-matic' 'python-single-r1' 'versionator' 'wxwidgets'

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 314:  Called __qa_source '/var/db/repos/gentoo/eclass/python-single-r1.eclass'

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 112:  Called source '/var/db/repos/gentoo/eclass/python-single-r1.eclass'

 *   python-single-r1.eclass, line 269:  Called _python_single_set_globals

 *   python-single-r1.eclass, line 209:  Called _python_set_impls

 *    python-utils-r1.eclass, line 156:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "No supported implementation in PYTHON_COMPAT."

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-vcs/rapidsvn-0.12.1::localrepo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-vcs/rapidsvn-0.12.1::localrepo'`.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib/python3.8/site-packages'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-vcs/rapidsvn-0.12.1/work/rapidsvn-0.12.1'

!!! getFetchMap(): aux_get() error reading dev-vcs/rapidsvn-0.12.1; aborting.

!!! Unable to generate manifest for '/var/db/repos/localrepo/dev-vcs/rapidsvn'.

  manifest.bad [fatal]          1

   dev-vcs/rapidsvn/Manifest

```

----------

## luna80

come non detto...ho rimosso la vecchia versione dell'ebuild e ora funziona, scusami

----------

## luna80

grande!!! funziona. tutto a posto, grazie mille!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Fammi sapere se puoi il programma funziona in fase di esecuzione.

----------

## luna80

ci siamo accavvallati con il messaggio cmq si, ti faccio sapere, ora ho provato solo ad avviarlo e va ma devo sistemare l'svn server che al momento è down per provarlo bene

----------

## luna80

funziona tutto alla grande!

grazie mille sei sempre gentilissimo   :Very Happy: 

----------

